# XAMPP max connections problem



## Funkeyfreak (30. Okt 2019)

Moin,

ich habe das Problem dass mein Server, den ich mit XAMPP betreibe, mir ausgibt dass zuviele "Connections" da sind und daher nicht alle übernommen werden können. 
Ich möchte eig nur 1000 Elemente in eine Tabelle einfügen aber selbst dass ist leider schon zuviel...

Also meine Frage wie kann ich die max_connection erhöhen? 
Danke im voraus!!! 

Fehlermeldung: "Error: com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.MySQLNonTransientConnectionException: Data source rejected establishment of connection,  message from server: "Too many connections"
java.lang.NullPointerException"


----------



## Creepaz (30. Okt 2019)

Wie probierst du denn diese 1000 Elemente einzufügen? Hast du einen Code?


----------



## Funkeyfreak (30. Okt 2019)

in einer test Klasse führe ich den Code aus: "Hochregal test = new Hochregal (1,"E1.R8.D1",1);"  //-> erstellt 1000!!!!! Fächer



Spoiler: Datenbank (setReglfach)





```
public void setRegalFach(String Fach_ID, int Regalnummer, String Areanummer, int Ebenenummer, double VE_Limit) {
        //erstellt ein Regalfach -> man muss selbst auswählen um was für ein Regalfach es sich handelt, Bsp: Regalfach von HalbhohesRegal mit Volle Breite und normale Tiefer erstellen.
        try {
            String query = " Insert into regalfach (Fach_ID, Regalnummer, Areanummer, Ebenenummer, VE_Limit, Artikel_ID, Artikel_Anzahl) Values (?,?,?,?,?,?,?)";
            PreparedStatement stmt = con.prepareStatement(query);
           
            stmt.setString(1, Fach_ID);
            stmt.setInt(2, Regalnummer);
            stmt.setString(3, Areanummer);
            stmt.setInt(4, Ebenenummer);
            stmt.setDouble(5, VE_Limit);
            stmt.setInt(6, -1);
            stmt.setInt(7, 0);
            stmt.execute();
    }
        catch(Exception e) {
            System.out.println(e);
        }
    }
```






Spoiler: Hochregal





```
package Design;

public class Hochregal extends Regal{
   
    private int breiteY;
    private int längeX;
    private Kiste [] [] fach;
    private int barcode;
   
    Hochregal (int regalnummer, String areanummer, int ebenenummer) {
       
    setAreanummer(areanummer);      
    setEbenenummer(ebenenummer);
    setRegalnummer(regalnummer);     //gibt dem Regal eine Nummer -> zum navigieren später
    fach = new Kiste [40] [25];    
    for(int x=0; x<40;x++) {      
        for(int y=0;y<25;y++) {
            fach[x] [y] = new Kiste (x,y, regalnummer,ebenenummer, areanummer);
            //geht das ganze array durch und erstellt Kisten
        }
    }
       
    }
   
    public void barcodeScannen (int barcode) {
        //den Barcode von dem ersten Artikel vom Auftrag scannen - zweiten dritten etc.  bis alle eingescannt sind.
    }
}
```







Spoiler: Kiste





```
package Design;

public class Kiste {
   
    private int breiteY;
    private int längeX;
    private int adresse;
   
    Kiste (int adressierungX, int adressierungY, int regalnummer, int ebenenummer, String areanummer){
        breiteY = adressierungY;
        längeX = adressierungX;
       
        DBConnect connect = new DBConnect();
        connect.setRegalFach("x"+Integer.toString(adressierungX)+"y"+Integer.toString(adressierungY),regalnummer, areanummer, ebenenummer, 10);
    }
   
}
```


----------



## mihe7 (30. Okt 2019)

Funkeyfreak hat gesagt.:


> DBConnect connect = new DBConnect(); connect.setRegalFach("x"+Integer.toString(adressierungX)+"y"+Integer.toString(adressierungY),regalnummer, areanummer, ebenenummer, 10);


Das hat in der Klasse nichts verloren. Und Dein Statement solltest Du auch wieder schließen - am besten gleich try-with-resources verwenden.


----------



## Funkeyfreak (30. Okt 2019)

ok, aber trotzdem kriege ich noch die Fehlermeldung. Geht ja nicht wirklich um den code sondern darum wie ich die Server connections erhöhen kann

Kriege in der Datenbank auch das angezeigt: https://gyazo.com/4614348d657b0a3c7b10349bd601e2db

Edit: habe im Apache-php.ini (Konfig-Datei) mal nach max_input_vars gesucht und diese von 1000 auf 2000 gesetzt + gespeichert. Aber trotzdem zeigt er mir noch die Fehlermeldung mit den mehr als 1000 Feldern an. Weiß einer wieso?
-> habe Server neu gestartet und die Quotes weggemacht, von daher sollte eig alles gesichert worden sein

In der Datei steht:
; How many GET/POST/COOKIE input variables may be accepted
;max_input_vars = 2000


----------



## Dukel (30. Okt 2019)

Du erstellst (wenn ich das richtig sehe) für jedes Insert eine eigene Connection. Das brauchst du nicht. Es reicht eine Connection, über die alle Inserts gemacht werden (die dann am Ende auch geschlossen wird). D.h. fixe dein Program und lass die Anzahl der Connections auf DB Seite in ruhe!


----------



## Funkeyfreak (30. Okt 2019)

Habe es gefixt. Riesen Sorry!! Habe das eigentliche Problem nicht verstanden.


----------

